# Lyft refuses to comp a ride!!!



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

This afternoon I had a ride with a nice young family. 2 young kids and one on the way. It was a minimum fare to Walmart and they were getting a few things for the baby. I completed the ride and then sent support a request to refund as a gift. I've done this multiple times in the past with no issues but now I'm being told it's not allowed.

I gave my time, my opportunity cost as I am only me, Lyft makes revenue from every trip, and I gave the use of my vehicle that I just did an oil change today. I'm willing to give that up for nothing in exchange but the satisfaction I made a pregnant woman smile.

Lyft provided nothing whatsoever and refuses to give up their cut. It doesn't even make business sense as they get to be the face of the refund and the customer goodwill that comes from it.

After the mass shooting I had several rides with Uber with family members after the free hospital rides offer ended. I sent Uber requests to refund and received not only no pushback but a reminder that drivers are allowed to negotiate a price down but not up.

In case their response is the shooting created exceptions... Last week I had a ride to the hospital for a wife whose husband was spending vacation in quarantine for an unknown infection. Refund zero issue.

I say #boycottlyft with this kind of corporate greed!!!!

$3.75 will not make or break my day. I enjoy randomly spending that on a smile.

Once again Lyft being the underdog gets ignored when they completely forget what it means to treat people like people rather than revenue.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

WTF if you wanna do charity work join the red cross.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Meals on Wheels....then you can use your car too.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

This is a joke, surely?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

You are demanding that a company give up their $$ because you are feeling charitable. And they refused. Hmmmm.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

You must get a retirement check every month, now feeling Christmassy.


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Next time cancel and do the ride for free. Problem solved no?


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Show a screenshot or copy-n-paste of the response from Support if this really happened in the past:



> ...*sent support a request to refund as a gift*. I've done this multiple times in the past with no issues


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Coolrider101nk said:


> This afternoon I had a ride with a nice young family. 2 young kids and one on the way. It was a minimum fare to Walmart and they were getting a few things for the baby. I completed the ride and then sent support a request to refund as a gift. I've done this multiple times in the past with no issues but now I'm being told it's not allowed.
> 
> I gave my time, my opportunity cost as I am only me, Lyft makes revenue from every trip, and I gave the use of my vehicle that I just did an oil change today. I'm willing to give that up for nothing in exchange but the satisfaction I made a pregnant woman smile.
> 
> ...


I see no issue here. Next time you drive, carry with you a selection of bills and refund the pax in cash at the end of the ride. Lyft will charge the pax and get their cut, but there's not much you can do about that - you agreed in the contract that they would and it's not right for you to decide that they don't get paid. However, you're free to do what you like with your share of the fare and paying each pax in cash at the end of the trip would be a great way for you to refund them. Lyft gets paid, you spend $3.75 (+ Lyft's cut) on a smile and the pax gets a free ride. Everyone's happy!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Just paint "FREE RIDES" on the side of your car and have at it. 

No need to even turn on the Lyft app.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Come on, be serious... He's only doing it in certain circumstances which can only be determined while a ride is in progress.

He could wait until they arrive at destination and then cancel the ride. This way the pax is covered by insurance during the trip and it ends up being free. Or it might charge the pax a cancel fee, not sure on that one..


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Coolrider101nk said:


> This afternoon I had a ride with a nice young family. 2 young kids and one on the way. It was a minimum fare to Walmart and they were getting a few things for the baby. I completed the ride and then sent support a request to refund as a gift. I've done this multiple times in the past with no issues but now I'm being told it's not allowed.
> 
> I gave my time, my opportunity cost as I am only me, Lyft makes revenue from every trip, and I gave the use of my vehicle that I just did an oil change today. I'm willing to give that up for nothing in exchange but the satisfaction I made a pregnant woman smile.
> 
> ...


That is very generous of you and all, but be realistic. Lyft is a business, not a charity. I think that your anger is misplaced with any business not being quick to give out their product for free, especially since they give out TONS of promotional free rides and driver bonuses all the time already. Where does it stop? Do they give free rides to every nice pregnant woman with 2 kids? When Pax gets in a Lyft Line and tells her story about free rides to the driver and other pax, the stories spread, now it's expected, a thing and that much harder for them to become profitable.


----------



## RogerKohrman (Sep 1, 2017)

Coolrider101nk said:


> This afternoon I had a ride with a nice young family. 2 young kids and one on the way. It was a minimum fare to Walmart and they were getting a few things for the baby. I completed the ride and then sent support a request to refund as a gift. I've done this multiple times in the past with no issues but now I'm being told it's not allowed.
> 
> I gave my time, my opportunity cost as I am only me, Lyft makes revenue from every trip, and I gave the use of my vehicle that I just did an oil change today. I'm willing to give that up for nothing in exchange but the satisfaction I made a pregnant woman smile.
> 
> ...


Lyft provided the medium, insured you, your car and the passengers. What if one of them claimed tomorrow to have hurt his or her self getting in or out of your car? You are a medium facilitating a service for the contractor. It is not your decision to refund their money.

Reverse the situation. What if Lyft decided that they were feeling especially generous today and for 3 hours they were going to not charge for any of the rides given in the Holiday spirit? Would you be OK with finding out you had driven for free because of their decision to reverse all the charges and hence your payments?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

You're doing charity each and every time you take a non primetime request that is a minimum fare, 20 minutes away.
That's nice of you..


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 24, 2017)

All you guys and gals with negative replies need to keep that to ur selfs and if anyone on there time and car want to give free rides then why not?

Only way LYFT or Uber will grant this as I done this myself is to message them or call them and let them know to take there rape fees out and ur time on that ride compasation will be refunded back to the rider or ur case riders.

don't get used to this trap and feel bad and keep doing this as you will be working for free and tons of hours to make up on other rides u might now get again for that day or nite nd will be in the negative. let them riders feel bad for u and all the time and mileage ur adding to ur car and sometimes over 45 min to pick a rider with the risk of cancellation can always happen and remember ur here to make as much$$$$$ not give it away. Don't mean this in a bad way at all but just heads up as I did this a few times and never again.



Coolrider101nk said:


> This afternoon I had a ride with a nice young family. 2 young kids and one on the way. It was a minimum fare to Walmart and they were getting a few things for the baby. I completed the ride and then sent support a request to refund as a gift. I've done this multiple times in the past with no issues but now I'm being told it's not allowed.
> 
> I gave my time, my opportunity cost as I am only me, Lyft makes revenue from every trip, and I gave the use of my vehicle that I just did an oil change today. I'm willing to give that up for nothing in exchange but the satisfaction I made a pregnant woman smile.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> let them know to take there rape fees out and ur time on that ride compasation will be refunded back to the rider or ur case riders.


He said rape lol

Sorry, I know rape is a serious issue

...but he said rape haha

And how did you even find this thread? This was like a year ago dude


----------



## Uberspaceshipdriver (Aug 17, 2018)

Next time I bet they tell you it was refunded and they will keep the full fare, way to go mother Teresa.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Refund as a gift... LOL. Gift to whom? 

Can you imagine how many scammers there would be if drivers could request passenger refunds as "gifts?" $50 ride with $23 going to the driver? Give it back as a "gift" and the driver can get paid $40 cash. Pax pay less, driver gets paid more, and Lyft is SOL. 

I wish getting revenge on Lyft was that simple.


----------



## KaliDriver (Aug 29, 2018)

Typical commie. Generous with other people's money. Way to go, "comrade". As if the $4 will change their life. This is just a case of virtue signaling run amok.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Damn this was old! But I have 2 updates. My post on Reddit on this got a dm response that it would be looked into for a possible policy change.

Also, after the shooting, and after the time that Uber gave free rides to affected families to and from the hospital, I requested to refund my riders. Uber responded that we can always negotiate a lower price, and they granted the refund. It was only a few rides, but I refuse to let the experience of being a rideshare driver remove my ability to treat other human beings properly .

After that when riders asked the Uber vs Lyft preference I told them how Lyft refused to give a customer a free ride, while Uber allowed me to do that within their rules. I guarantee I have cost Lyft more than the couple bucks I requested they return.


----------



## Leelyft (Nov 21, 2017)

I once had a rematch from lax and accidentally cancelled the ride but still gave the ride and emailed Lyft and was paid for it!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 24, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> He said rape lol
> 
> Sorry, I know rape is a serious issue
> 
> ...


For some reason it was a top threat post and didn't even look at the date and year this was posted. I used rape cause i hardly look at there fees they take out for them self's (LYFT & UBER) and when I saw a few trips I made from deep Long Island around a little past Babylon to drive all the way to NYC 38 street and park and only get paid $27 I was curious why so cheap and even most riders that don't tip always require me or us to take a route that doesn't charge them tolls (midtown tunnel). 
what I saw was the rider paid close to $50 dollars and had to convince them the toll route was best and faster for them and less traffic as they said they where in a rush to be at there deostination to only have been paid less then half of the trip total ride at prime time. this was LYFT a few weeks ago. Just doesn't make sense as local cab drivers would of cashed out $65/75 minus there base commissions fees. Seems like the only ones making money is the people that in corporate and we just work hard to make peanuts at times as when you log off for the day it's only shows millage you drove while a passenger was in the car and time. Not the time we put in to travel and pick up the passenger or when at times I log in while going to the area we are allowed to accept riders. For me coming from queens (Jamaica Qns) it takes sometimes 30/45 min to get out there. I daily put in over 150/125 miles a day working nite shifts and it will only give you the miles while your occupied. Maybe I should of used "screwed over" then the RAPE word..

It's been a while I been on here and voice my thoughts. Glad to see this place is still going and new guys on here.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I think the OP just wants to be featured in one of those Lyft feel-good messages/emails they send out. 

And thanks for giving pax the impression we're well paid...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

beezlewaxin said:


> Come on, be serious... He's only doing it in certain circumstances which can only be determined while a ride is in progress.
> 
> He could wait until they arrive at destination and then cancel the ride. This way the pax is covered by insurance during the trip and it ends up being free. Or it might charge the pax a cancel fee, not sure on that one..


tell the people to walk the exercise is good for them. and if they need extra money stop smoking 2 packs a day.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

68350 said:


> I think the OP just wants to be featured in one of those Lyft feel-good messages/emails they send out.
> 
> And thanks for giving pax the impression we're well paid...


As far as completely absurd comments... You win! I haven't driven for Lyft in over a year, and I've never been one to speak positive of them.

As for giving the impression of gig drivers being well paid, I've never said such a thing, but actually, seems how I hold a class A and have plenty of experience with it to back up my opinion ... yeah....... many people holding basic driver license qualifications and focus their lives on revenue rather than safety, courtesy and teamwork. .. yes, many are severely overpaid for the lack of respect for society they possess.


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

I haven't tried with Lyft yet. With Uber I have given a few refunds - nice lady having a birthday dinner with her parents, a guy who lost his job over the phone WHILE ON HIS WAY TO WORK in my car, and an out-of-towner who heard about this great restaurant and didn't realize it was across the street from his hotel. Uber nav sent me down the one-way and around a block like 0.4 miles total. Uber has never declined when I hit the refund button.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

rleezx said:


> Next time cancel and do the ride for free. Problem solved no?


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


>


Actually no. If you cancel and do the ride free, the ride is not on the platform. Thus no insurance or customer service options for the rider. Also, Cancelling and doing the ride off app is potentially against terms and laws.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Ah yeah I figured as much. Though I have cancelled a couple rides just because of the situation and haven't died yet. Well technically what I did was just end the ride immediately as I started it so not even really a cancel. Just obviously not with a pax in the car. Just started the ride first and then when pax didn't show up just end the ride.

Best one was when I picked up some kid from a house in MoCo and drove him literally 4 houses down the road. I almost wanted to ask him if he was ok, but I'm just not rude enough for that. Completed the ride and Uber sent me a message saying the ride was too short to be a legit ride and voided the transaction for the ride.


----------

